# Drill bit set



## Marine04 (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm looking to buy a new set of drill bits. They will be only used on wood. I keep seeing a bunch of different reviews on a bunch of different sets. Since I have a tight budget I thought I'd see what you guys like and buy the right ones the first time. I'm planning to just buy them at a big box store either HD or lowes. I love dewalt power tools and thought about getting a set of their cobalt or titanium bits but have heard mixed reviews. I guess my question is for wood working do I need to spend the money on cobalt bits or will titanium or black oxide work fine and last a while? So if given the choice between dewalt, rigid, Milwaukee or any other big tool name brand which would you buy and which type. Thanks look forward to everyone's opinions


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Marine04 said:


> I'm looking to buy a new set of drill bits. They will be only used on wood. I keep seeing a bunch of different reviews on a bunch of different sets. Since I have a tight budget I thought I'd see what you guys like and buy the right ones the first time. I'm planning to just buy them at a big box store either HD or lowes. I love dewalt power tools and thought about getting a set of their cobalt or titanium bits but have heard mixed reviews. I guess my question is for wood working do I need to spend the money on cobalt bits or will titanium or black oxide work fine and last a while? So if given the choice between dewalt, rigid, Milwaukee or any other big tool name brand which would you buy and which type. Thanks look forward to everyone's opinions


If you are just looking to drill wood, cobalt is a definite waste of money.......... and bits. They will likely never go dull though. I bought a set of Black and Decker 1/16-1/2" about 5 years ago I'm still using although I have lost or broken some of the smaller ones and replaced them with milwaukees from Home Depot. I do have a Drill Doctor and tune them up periodically though. deWalts are nice but their bullet tip doesn't play well with my DD so I haven't got any of those. For just wood, you could probably get away with a set from Harbor Freight and replace them as they wear out or break. :smile:


----------



## Marine04 (Sep 4, 2013)

jschaben said:


> If you are just looking to drill wood, cobalt is a definite waste of money.......... and bits. They will likely never go dull though. I bought a set of Black and Decker 1/16-1/2" about 5 years ago I'm still using although I have lost or broken some of the smaller ones and replaced them with milwaukees from Home Depot. I do have a Drill Doctor and tune them up periodically though. deWalts are nice but their bullet tip doesn't play well with my DD so I haven't got any of those. For just wood, you could probably get away with a set from Harbor Freight and replace them as they wear out or break. :smile:


Cool I wasn't sure about bits for wood working. I used to do electrical work and would have to buy high dollar bits for work to drill through metal and concrete etc. wasn't sure if the same rules of thumb about needing to pay top dollar applied with wood. This definitely helps out and I feel better because I'm about to save some money  
I may buy a brand name set of the titanium or black oxide to get a good case for them, but won't be paying for cobalt now


----------



## Marine04 (Sep 4, 2013)

jschaben said:


> If you are just looking to drill wood, cobalt is a definite waste of money.......... and bits. They will likely never go dull though. I bought a set of Black and Decker 1/16-1/2" about 5 years ago I'm still using although I have lost or broken some of the smaller ones and replaced them with milwaukees from Home Depot. I do have a Drill Doctor and tune them up periodically though. deWalts are nice but their bullet tip doesn't play well with my DD so I haven't got any of those. For just wood, you could probably get away with a set from Harbor Freight and replace them as they wear out or break. :smile:


Oh also I'm thinking about starting to build up my forstner bit set. I have a 1 1/2 in diablo bit and love it. Do you know how long the diablos last? I don't want to buy a PC or cheap forstner bit set that won't cut as well or dull fast. Do you think the diablos are high enough quality to build a set of those?


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

funny. barnett contractor supply used to sell a small bit set - $3.98, that the bits would outdrill and outlast any bits i've ever found. hands down!! stayed razor sharp until i hit something stupid. just checked and they don't carry them any more. glad i bought 3 sets.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

IMO because you plan on using your bits for woodworking you should buy brad point and forstner bits.

In my experience sets are ok but many of the bits I bought in sets have gone unused.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Definitely go for brad point.


----------



## Marine04 (Sep 4, 2013)

I'll get the brad point then. Thanks for the wisdom! With the forstner bits I won't buy a set cause most of the sets don't get very good reviews. I'll most like get the main sizes and add more as needed. I really like the diablo forstner bits so was thinking about piecing a set of those together. The 1 1/2 in I use a bunch making wooden tea light candle holders to sell on my website but other sizes won't be used nearly as often


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Here's a neat trick that might be helpful.

http://www.woodsmithtips.com/2013/0...dsmithTips&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=6884


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you'll still need twist drills*

here's a good deal for the money:
Amazon.com: TEKTON 7297 High Speed Steel Drill Bit Set, 29-Piece: Home Improvement

As you make holes larger than 1/2" brad points are good up to 1" or so. 
Fisch FSF-328094 3 - 10mm Set of Chrome Vanadium Brad Point Drill Bits, 8-Piece - Amazon.com

Forstners are good from 1/2" to 2 1/2" and more.
Amazon.com: Forstner Drill Bit Set-16pc: Home Improvement


http://www.harborfreight.com/7-piec...ium-nitride-coated-forstner-bit-set-1903.html
Even the H-F Forstners work OK if you don't push them too hard. H-F sells the small twist bits in sets of 10 in common sizes like 3/16" and 1/8". For wood they're fine and I use them on metal also. 
Home depot will have a 29 piece set by Skill for around $17.00 on sale. you can't beat them. I have several sets for my shops and to take on the job.

You can't have TOO many drill bits. :no: they break, get lost, go dull etc...


----------



## Marine04 (Sep 4, 2013)

jharris2 said:


> Here's a neat trick that might be helpful.
> 
> http://www.woodsmithtips.com/2013/03/14/oversized-holes-made-simple/?autostart=true&utm_source=WoodsmithTips&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=6884


Never thought of that. Neat little trick.


----------



## Marine04 (Sep 4, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> here's a good deal for the money:
> Video Link: http://www.amazon.com/TEKTON-7297-Speed-Steel-29-Piece/dp/B000NPPBY2/ref=sr_1_22?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1378538231&sr=1-22&keywords=twist+drill+set
> 
> As you make holes larger than 1/2" brad points are good up to 1" or so.
> ...


That's a pretty good deal. Thanks for the advice. I am relieved to know I don't need high dollar cobalt bits for woodworking now. Hopefully soon I'll be able to start stocking up on a bunch of bits. I guess bits are like clamps, never can have too many. I'm still working on my clamp situation too lol. I don't have many and what I have is never enough


----------

